# Interesting Article on Cleaning Foggers



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

So, I've had issues with a pair of Chauvet 1050s for YEARS. 
Never got 'em going again, the pumps were shot. Also, the heaters were clogged. 
Replaced one with an Antari SP35A, works great, but of course I still have the heater 
clumped with crap. The line all the way up to the heater is clean.

Then I found this: Click.

Now, this is not your typical fogger How To Unclog procedure, so read carefully.

Removing the heater from the housing, I saw right away a LOT of carbon packed 
around the heating coil. Blew that out and proceeded. Following the steps, I managed 
to get one of the nipples off the output side of the heater, but stripped the other. Not good. 
I tried tapping on the input side, per instructions, but the aluminum tube or "pin" as the 
author calls it is jammed in there good. Soaking it in white vinegar now.

I'm also now under the suspicion that there may have been nothing wrong with one 
of the pumps after all.


----------

